# الروبوت اليعسوب الطائر



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (22 سبتمبر 2008)

طورت مجموعة من العلماء، في جامعة "ديلفت" (Delft) الهولندية للتكنولوجيا روبوت صغير الحجم، على شكل يعسوب، يمكن التحكم به من بعد ويستطيع التحليق في الجو لمدة ثلاث دقائق متواصلة بسرعة أقصاها خمسة مترات في الثانية. 
يدعى هذا اليعسوب الميكانيكي الطائر "ديفلاي" (Defly)، ويبلغ وزنه نحو ثلاثة غرامات وحجمه بحجم قطعة اليورو المعدنية. تم تجهيز هذا الروبوت-الحشرة بكاميرا دقيقة لالتقاط الصور وإرسالها الى قواعد ومراكز معينة. كما يمكن استعمال وظائف هذا الروبوت في الأماكن التي يصعب الدخول إليها(تحت الأنقاض مثلاً) أم الخطرة كما المناطق الملوثة بالإشعاعات النووية.
ينتمي "ديفلاي" الى فئة من الروبوتات تدعى "ماف" (Mav) أي (Micro Air Vehicle) وهي تمثل قطاعاً يتوسع بسرعة نظراً للاستثمارات الضخمة التي يجذبها من وزارات الدفاع، الأميركية والأوروبية. 

منقـــــــــــول
المصدر:www.muhandes.net

:31:نسألكـــــــــــــم الدعـــــــــــــاء:31:
:78:​


----------



## elkhaled (22 سبتمبر 2008)

مذهل, قمة التكنلوجيا في الحجم و الفعالية 
مشكور أخي على نقل الموضوع.


----------



## ابن العميد (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله


----------



## ادور (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر 
رائع هذا ما اريد


----------



## كابتن ميكاترونيكس (5 أكتوبر 2008)

رائع جدا.
شكرا لك اخ معتصمم ..
الى الامام يا بطل ...


----------



## كرم الدين (10 أكتوبر 2008)

حياك الله ياحبيبي


----------

